# Port Aransas Surf fishing report



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey y'all! Does anyone have any recent surf fishing reports for the Port A/Corpus area North of Packery? Will be down on the sand next weekend. Will have the long rods for larger baits (have some cable leaders made up for the toothies) and hoping to break in my new 10wt fly rod on some jacks.

Been keeping a close eye on the wind/wave status, haven't been able to find a recent sargassum report
_________________________


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I was at Mustang Island SP day before yesterday, beach water was clean and green, though a little choppy with a pretty good rip. No weed to speak of. I ended up not bringing my rods since we were visiting relatives who came down to camp.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear it! I can deal with chop, but sargassum makes life rough in the surf! Hopefully the fish will cooperate!


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Spent the evening of 5/11 on the beach about 500 yards south of Bob Hall. HARD rip current ripping north 0-200 yards out. Wasnt brave enough to wade any further out. Current was wicked. Waves crashing over the fourth bar and water was muddy ****. Caught 4 hardheads and fed 3 of them to blue herons. None of the bastards had the decency to woof them down in front of me. Jerks.


----------

